# Coding ureterolysis with supracervical hyst



## janlw75 (May 23, 2011)

Is uterolysis bundled with 58180?  Uterolysis was performed due to obstruction (593.4) and severe hydronephrosis.  I have read that it is usually bundled with hysterectomies.  I have also read 50715 can only be used if there is a documented diagnosis of retroperitoneal fibrosis (593.4).  Would documentation of the obstruction justify this?Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## sjackson (May 8, 2014)

*58150 w/ 50715*

Per SGO's Frequently asked questions -  Code 50715 is a code used to manage ureteral obstruction secondary to retroperitoneal fibrosis.  If this indication is absent then you woul not report the 50715.  Use a -22 modifier on your 58150 instead.


----------

